# Trailering question



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

So I'm going to pick up my new mare on Friday. She's a 5 year old average sized paint mare who has just been halter broke this week and knows nothing about trailers... yay  . All I have for a trailer is my two horse bumper pull which made me extremely nervous about bringing her home and I have no other trailer to use. So upon inspecting it yesterday I noticed that the center divider is only held onto the trailer by two holes that the posts go thru in the bottom and a bolt in the back. I removed the center divider and made a butt strap to go acrossed the back. The chains are still on the front to hook her to tho I'm going to switch them with a tie that has a quick release on it just in case. 

Is this a safe way to trailer her? And is it okay for the trailer not to have the center divider in it? Do you think having the center gone will make for an easier experience?

(The "butt bar" is a stiff nylon webbed material that is fairly tight across and has two large metal clasps on each end that would be extremely tough to break)


----------



## brookesloveofbaker (Jun 29, 2010)

Umm whats the horses temperament like? I've seen calm 3 year olds that have loaded in a trailer for the first time with no problem. Most of them have been in trailers like this. I don't know about a 5 year old though. I mean it sort of depends. I have seen some pretty nasty things though with trailers with the manger upfront. Some horses have gotten scared and jumped into the manger. Just be really safe when trailering her. Put on shipping boots, and a bumper.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

brookesloveofbaker said:


> Umm whats the horses temperament like? I've seen calm 3 year olds that have loaded in a trailer for the first time with no problem. Most of them have been in trailers like this. I don't know about a 5 year old though. I mean it sort of depends. I have seen some pretty nasty things though with trailers with the manger upfront. Some horses have gotten scared and jumped into the manger. Just be really safe when trailering her. Put on shipping boots, and a bumper.


Been there!!!! If you can get access to a stock trailer it would be a lot easier on you and her, and if she decides to blow in there she isn't going anywhere like over a tailgate.through the front window of the manger. I now haul all new horses in my stock loose if they are nervous but most tie and stand facing the rear and seem to do better...Good luck...you may be a lucky one and she is a total angel for ya..


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I'll be very honest with you; in that trailer my concern would be her trying to go over the tailgate. I've seen it happen, and it's not pretty. 

Most horses *do* ride better without a center divider so they can spread their legs for better balance, but I wouldn't risk it in this situation. If the center divider goes all the way to the floor, you can make a cut out at the bottom that will allow for that. 

If that trailer is your only option, I would leave the center divider in to prevent her from trying to turn around. Or I'd wait til I could use a stock or a closed trailer.


----------

